# Goldfedern- wer kennt sie und kann mir weiter helfen?



## kitti221 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo
habe vor ein paar Tagen neue Teichfische gekauft. Sie heißen Goldfedern und sollen ungefähr 12-14 cm groß werden. Im Moment sind sie etwas größer als meine Moderlieschen. Habe im Internet versucht mehr über diese Fische herauszufinden, was leider erfolglos war. Kennt hier vielleicht einer diese Fische und kann mir mehr darüber sagen. Eventuell auch den lateinischen Namen, damit ich mir noch Infos im Internet besorgen kann?? Wäre sehr dankbar für Infos, damit ich besser über meine Neuzugänge bescheid weiß.
Danke kitti221


----------



## benni (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfedern- wer kennt sie und kann mir weiter helfen?*

Goldfedern gibt es nicht - mir zumindest nicht bekannt.

Das was du meinst sind wahrscheinlich Goldrotfedern ??
Eine "besondere" Züchtung der __ Rotfeder. Bei deiner Größenangabe bis 15cm wär ich mir da aber auch nicht so sicher, kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfedern- wer kennt sie und kann mir weiter helfen?*

Servus Kitti

Herzlich Willkommen

Goldfeder oder auch besser unter Rotfeder (Scardinius erythrophthalmus) < Klick bekannt, ist ein heimischer Fisch.

Mehr über Fische/Pflanzen usw. kannst in unserem Lexikon nachlesen.

Der Weg dort hin > Startseite/Portal > Links unter Navigation > Lexikon

oder

Forum > Lexikon


----------



## kitti221 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfedern- wer kennt sie und kann mir weiter helfen?*

Hallo benni u. diggicat,
ich habe schon im Internet Fotos von der Goldrotfeder gefunden und diese Fische sind es eindeutig nicht. 
Werde demnächst mal versuchen die Tierchen zu fotografieren, allerdings sind sie sehr scheu. Deswegen habe ich sie auch gekauft, weil die Goldfische immer von unserem Kater bzw. Nachbarskatzen gefressen werden. Oder vielleicht wars auch ein Reiher. Ich habe niemanden inflagranti erwischt. 
Danke erstmal für eure Antwort.
kitti221


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfedern- wer kennt sie und kann mir weiter helfen?*

Servus Kitti

Vielleicht ist es Dieser gefunden im Lexikon


----------



## AxelU (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfedern- wer kennt sie und kann mir weiter helfen?*

Hallo Kitti,

lies mal das hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16831

So sahen meine aus:
http://www.koi-braun.de/index.php?cPath=1053_1021_1026

Es gibt anscheinend tatsächlich 2 völlig verschiedene Fische, die als "Goldrotfedern" bezeichnet werden. Ich habe auf jeden Fall 2 ganz unterschiedliche Bilder dazu im Internet gefunden.

Inzwischen sind meine Goldrotfedern aber an einen anderen Teichbesitzer verschenkt. Für meine Kleinstfische waren die zu wuselig.

Axel


----------



## Gerd11 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfedern- wer kennt sie und kann mir weiter helfen?*

Hallo ,
Die __ Rotfeder kann sich mit Goldfischen kreuzen  oder umgekehrt so geschehen bei meinem Vater im Teich werde versuchen ein paar bilder  zu bekommen
gruss gerd


----------

